# معدات التخطيط والشنكرة .. د.أحمد زكي حلمي



## ahmedzhelmy (25 أكتوبر 2009)

[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]تمهيد[/font]
لا تختلف عملية رسم خطوط التشغيل على الأسطح المستوية المعدنية عن عملية الرسـم العادية على الورق ، إلا من حيث استعمال أداة الخدش (شوكة العلام) بدلاً من القلم.
فالتخطيط والعلام أو الشنكرة هي عملية نقل خطوط وأبعاد ومراكز الثقوب الموجودة على الرسم إلى المشغولة المطلوب تنفيذها ، تلك الخطوط التي تحدد أجزاء المعدن المطلوب إزالته.
لذلك فإن عملية التخطيط والعلام (الشنكرة) تعتبر من أهم وأدق العمليات التي يقوم بتنفيذها البراد والتي تتطلب عناية وإتقان ، حيث تتوقف صلاحية المشغولات المصنعة على دقة عمليات التخطيط والشنكرة.
يتناول هذا الفصل عرض لجميع معدات التخطيط والعلام المستخدمة في عمليات الشنكرة ، كما يعرض طرق استخدام كل منها على حدة.


----------



## فتوح (26 أكتوبر 2009)

عودتنا كل يوم على هدية ومنحة منك يا دكتور
أخاف أن نطالبك بها فيما بعد
جزاك الله عنا خيرا
واتمنى ان نسمع خبرا يسرنا جميعا


----------



## محمد الطيب صلاح (27 أكتوبر 2009)

ماشا الله عليك يا دكتور 
وربنا يدم عليك دوام الصحة والعافية


----------



## م.أحمد خيري (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا لك يا دكتور أحمد زكي ـ على هذه الموضوع الجميل الممتع ، وشكرا على كل ما تقدم لنا ، فشرحك وأسلوبك سهل وجميل وممتاز ـ بارك الله فيك .*​*مع الشكر الجزيل*​*م.أحمد * خيري​


----------



## م.علي أحمد (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا دكتور على هذا الموضوع ، مع تحياتي


----------



## ربيع2010 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك ايه الدكتور المبجل فبحق مواضيعك كلها دسم تجعل الواحد منا ينهال عليها ولا يشبعن منها


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## م.أحمد خيري (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا دكتور أحمد على هذا الموضوع
مع تحياتي


----------



## Eng/Ali (16 يناير 2010)

مشكووووور


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (28 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور أحمد زكي على هذه الموضوعات الجميلة المتميزة ، نسال الله عز وجل أن تكون هذه الأعمال في ميزان حسناتك.
الله يوفقك ويعطيك الصحة وطول العمر ، حتي تمتعنا بمثل هذه الأعمال.
م.حماده مصطفى


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (28 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## أحمد دعبس (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
​


----------



## سمير شربك (8 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر دكتور حمد


----------



## م.صلاح محمود (12 مايو 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع .
مع تحياتي وإحترامي ،،
م.صلاح محمود


----------



## محمد أبو حطب (16 أغسطس 2012)

*مشكورين علي هالمجهود الكبير *


----------

